# Briefkopf und Logo - Hilfe



## VEWATO (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
für unseren Verein möchte ich gerne einen schönen Briefbogen und ein schönes Logo erstellen. Kann mir jemand Unterstützung geben?
Ich würde gerne mit meinen Corel 11 arbeiten.


----------



## dwsklee (27. Juli 2004)

*logo*

Hast Du schon eine bestimmte Vorstellung wie es aussehen soll, oder eine Idee dann melde Dich mal bei mir helfe Dir gerne

Gr. Stephan Klee


----------



## VEWATO (27. Juli 2004)

*LOGO*

Hi Stephan,

erstmal Danke, ich habe Dir gleich eine eMail gesendet.

Ciao Reinhard


----------



## Thomas Lindner (27. Juli 2004)

Ach Leute - wir sind kein "Kann mal einer für mich machen" Forum.

Also bitte eine konkrete Fragestellung oder der Thread wird gelöscht!


----------

